# Fun day with the little ones



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Decided to take my boys to the beach pier this morning and it paid off we ended up with 7 flounder from 13-16" 2 big Spanish 1 puffer 1 Little jack 1 remora 1 13" cobia and a lot of smiling faces now theyre ready to go buy toys with they're earnings lol Collin got 5$ for weirdest fish with the puffer and Jake got 5$ for coolest with the cobia


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Great report!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats the way to get 'em into it. Sounds like a fun trip was had.

My family always had different money pots going when we went to the keys. My younger cousins always gave each other some fierce competition.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Have to agree with the awards there dad ! 

Toy store - you mean tackle shop right? 

Great post !


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Which beach pier?? Pensacola?


----------



## shkad14 (Apr 26, 2008)

That's awesome. The wind had us pretty much shut down the whole weekend.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thant's a good Dad right there..!!


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Are you talking about that beach pier right in front of the main showers/pavilion on Pensacola Beach proper? I did not think you could even fish that?? 

I bet they loved it. Would love to get into a mess like that with my 4 year old. Great report.


----------

